# deer plaques



## erikms (Nov 3, 2008)

looking for deer plaques for my deer mount would preferably like something hand made in cedar if possible pm me with ne details


----------



## purcels1 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Looking for something as well*

Any suggestions?


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

search under antler plaques and pedistols......i make and sell them. Usually they are from pine but I might be able to get some cedar. Look under my started threads. -Josh


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

here you go
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1053930120#post1053930120


----------

